# Live Oak Wood - Good or No Good



## seasidcut (Jul 20, 2008)

A few years back a hurricane knocked down a live oak tree. I was able to salvage a nice log from it. I was wondering if anyone has ever used this type of wood to build anything. 

I am also wondering if River Birch can be used for anything? I have a few logs from a birch tree as well.

With two back to back hurricanes hitting Louisiana and Texas the roadside is littered with trees. Here is a question, would you stop and pick up large oak tree trunks stacked on the side of the road? I have seen tree's chopped up into moveable pieces with at times a 36" diameter or larger trunks. 

As a woodworker I find myslef wanting to grab all the free wood I can. What would you do?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

seasidcut said:


> A few years back a hurricane knocked down a live oak tree. I was able to salvage a nice log from it.
> 
> I am also wondering if River Birch can be used for anything? I have a few logs from a birch tree as well.
> 
> As a woodworker I find myslef wanting to grab all the free wood I can. What would you do?


Live oak is very hard ("Old Iron sides", the USS Constitution was planked with live oak, enemy cannon balls just bounced off. That is how it got it's nickname)

River birch can be crooked and knotty, but if the logs look good go for it.

What would I do :laughing: grab all the free wood I could


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*I dont know anything about river birch*

but as far as the live oak goes, I would leave it behind. If you have a way to mill it and have a few years or more to air dry it and then kiln dry it, you will have a wood that looks ok but is not particularly attractive. No more so than any other kind of oak, As for turning, I have found it difficult but workable and again, not worth my trouble. To others it might be. Sorry, but you asked.

Tony B


----------



## seasidcut (Jul 20, 2008)

Daren - what would you do with 3' sections of tree's? How would you cut theses so that they will yeild something usable?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

seasidcut said:


> Daren - what would you do with 3' sections of tree's? How would you cut theses so that they will yeild something usable?


Personally I would chainsaw it, or split it into usable pieces with a mallet and froe http://www.greenwoodworking.com/

3' is just a little shorter than I usually work with since I have a sawmill.

If you have a large shop bandsaw some guys do this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUL6FN4bQNs&feature=related


----------



## seasidcut (Jul 20, 2008)

Daren - Next question. Is is worth the time and effort to collect, cut, dry and store 3' pieces of wood salvaged from a storm? I share my workshop with my wife's car, all my tools have wheels on them. I find it sad to see all that wood just sitting there, I wish I had more room / a full blown shop and sawmill.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

seasidcut said:


> Next question. Is is worth the time and effort to collect, cut, dry and store 3' pieces of wood salvaged from a storm?


:confused1: I don't know, is it ? That is a personal choice thing.


----------

